
Where Do You Get Your News? - janober
http://www.edelman.com/p/6-a-m/where-do-you-get-your-news/
======
warrenm
In alphabetical order:

\- [http://firehose.datente.com](http://firehose.datente.com) \- a bucket-load
of RSS feeds

\- Economist

\- Facebook shares

\- friends sending things directly

\- Google+

\- Hacker News

\- local media

\- Mastodon

\- News app on iOS

\- radio

\- Reddit

\- Twitter

And probably more I can't recall at the moment

